# Baby Low in Pelvis EARLY pregnancy



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

At my 13 week appointment today the nurse practitioner commented (several times) that the baby was "very low, but it's still early." She didn't seem overly concerned, but she mentioned it several times as if it were unusual and/or could be significant.

Is it really that uncommon for a fetus to be far down this early in pregnancy? I didn't ask her why she thought it was significant since I'll just talk to my doctor about it if it's still an issue at my 17 week appointment. It just seemed kind of strange that she kept repeating it.

I _have_ been more "aware" of my cervix this pregnancy, but I figured that was normal for a multip.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My doctor and midwife both mentioned it several times... not as a way of saying anythings wrong... just because its true. Even at 15 weeks my midwife said baby is still low (as she was finding the heartbeat) because I am still somewhat early, but by the time I see her when I move down there (at around 30 weeks) baby will be much higher...

my doctor mentioned that even though I was measuring larger than my dates (measuring above my belly button at 16 weeks, for example) baby is still low down and I wont feel anything higher until later...

and this isnt due to me not knowing or anything as this is my third baby... it almost seems habit for them.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

i think they just like to comment.. my midwife keeps saying that my baby is really high, its fine but she is very high, she also keeps tlaking about how usually babies are lower, even now at 16/17 weeks


----------



## aloneinid (Jan 27, 2005)

My baby in my first pregnancy was very low in my pelvis throughout my entire pregnancy. I never felt any kicking above my belly button, even at 39 weeks (delivered at 39+5). My midwife commented on how low he was, but it never had any kind of effect on my pregnancy that I could discern, except maybe for my 4.5hr labor (not bad for a first timer!).


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has replied. It did seem weird that position would matter when the baby is this small. It's good to know that she was probably being so repetitive out of habit rather than any real concern. I saw a different provider for my last pregnancy and he never mentioned anything baby-related unless it was something he was actually worried about.


----------



## theoldmommers (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't you hate it when they do that. It always stresses me out, so I always say - but we're not worried about that, right? If they just need something to say why don't they comment on how good our hair looks or something?

BTW, I've been carrying low this entire pg (now 33.5wks) and it's fine. In fact compared to last time (high and transverse) I generally find the belly pretty unobtrusive, breathing has been much easier and I've had very little HB. Lucky us!


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

My son was low the whole time. Everyone who dealt with would say "the baby is REALLY low" The u/s techs had to really dig to find him. I had a lot of u/s because I was high risk, and always the amazement at how low he was. I never felt anything movement above my belly button. I had horrible ligament pain starting at like 15 weeks and had to evenutally where one of those maternity belts in order to put my pants on. It was very painful to put them on. I have not had these experiences with this baby, so maybe things are different this time. I delivered ds at 36.5 weeks, he was small, 5 lbs. 12 ounces. He's still small though.

Anyway, I dont think it is anything to worry about.


----------

